# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] 1 θηλυκό κοκατίλ και 1 θηλυκό παπαγαλάκι

## -Vasia1997-

ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ :
Παιδια οπως ειδατε ειχα παρει την Πεμπτη ενα κοκατιλ.Δυστυχως επειδη εχω πολλους τσακωμους με τους γονεις μου λογο του κοκατιλ σκεφτηκα(δυστυχως) να ανταλαξω το κοκατιλ μαζι με το παπαγαλακι μου για ενα ζευγαρι απο αλλο ειδος(πχ 1 ζευγαρι καναρινια η 1 ζευγαρι love bird ) κατι τετοιο.Ακομα δεν ειναι 100% σιγουρη(εαν θα τα δωσω) αλλα θελω να ξερω περιπου με ποιο αλλο ειδος μπορω να τα ανταλαξω.Να πω οτι το θηλυκο παπαγαλακι ειναι πυρωμενο και το κοκατιλ εχει μια μικρη πληγη στη μυτη.Το πηγα στο κτηνιατρο και του βαζω μια αλοιφη οποτε συντομα θα του περασει.Επισης μονο Αθηνα θα μπορει να γινει η ανταλαγη.Επισης το κοκατιλ ειναι υπερβολικα ημερο(καθεται στο χερι σου αν και βαζω και μια περιπτωση εαν παει να δαγκωσει) και κατα 85% νομιζω οτι ειναι ταισμενη στο χερι(εκτος εαν ειναι μεχρι να προσαρμοστει).Παρακαλω να μου στελνετε προσωπικο μηνυμα εαν ενδιαφερεστε

κοκατιλ



και κοκατιλ-παπαγαλακι-(ασχετο το love bird)

----------


## -Vasia1997-

επισης κατι που ξεχασα.Το ζευγαρακι που ζηταω θα ηθελα να ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο τα ζεβρακια και μικροτερα απο κοκατιλ(επισης προτιμω παπαγαλοειδη αλλα δεν εχω προβλημα και με καναρινια)

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βασιληκη...επιδη και εγω απο αρκετα μικρος ζητουσα και ειχα ζωα στο σπιτι...νομιζω πως πρεπει να κατσεις ηρεμα με τους γονεις σου να συζητισεις πιο ειναι το προβλημα τους...και να τους πεις τι σκοπευεεις να δωσεις και τι να φερεις στο σπιτι ωστε να δεις αν θα εχουν καποια αντιρηση...ετσι θα γλυτωσεις τις φασαριες και δεν θα χρειαζεται να αποχωριζεσε πουλακια που σιγουρα αγαπας...κριμα ειναι.

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Καθησαμε χθες και συζητησαμε ηρεμα.Αποφασισαμε να 'φυγει' το κοκατιλ και το μπατζυ μιας και ειναι μονο του.Απο κει και περα συζητησαμε και αποφασισαμε οτι αυτο που θα τα ανταλαξω θα ειναι η ενα ζευγαρι love bird η ενα ζευγαρι καναρινια(που τα προτιμανε)

----------


## Theodor77

Βασιλικη  θελεις να μας πεις για ποιο λογο   θελεις να δωσεις  τα 2 παπαγαλακια ( κοκατιλ -  budgie ) για να παρεις   ενα ζευγαρι  lovebird  ?
Aν  θελεις να το κανεις αυτο  για τον λογο τις φασαριας , νομιζω ( αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσουνε  οι γνωστες ) οτι τα lovebird  κανουν ποιο πολυ φασαρια .
Η εκτος και αν θελεις να δωσεις   αυτα τα 2  παπαγαλακια για να παρεις ενα  ετοιμο ζευγαρι για να  κανεις εκτροφη .
Στο ρωταω αυτο γιατι εισαι καθετη   και ζητας μονο ζευγαρι .
Δηλαδη θα μπορουσες καληστα να δοσεις  τα 2 παπαγαλακια σου για να παρεις ενα καναρινι και ενα  lovebird  δηλαδη  ?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Ο λογος ειναι επειδη οτι η γονεις μου δεν χονευουν το κοκατιλ.Τους καθεται στο λαιμο με λιγα λογια.Ειπαμε για ζευγαρι love bird επειδη εχω ηδη 1 και θα μπορουσα να παρω και 1 κλουβι και να τα βαλω ολα εκει ωστε να πιανουν λιγοτερο χωρο και να αλλαζω μονο ενα κλουβι.Τωρα εχω 2 κλουβια με πουλακια αλλα το ενα δεν ειναι καλο(ειναι προσωρινο) για τα love bird.+οτι δεν εχω καταληλλο κλουβι για κοκατιλ(σε χωρο).Το ξερω οτι κανουν φασαρια αλλα δεν εχουν προβλημα με τους ηχους που βγαζουν(οχι τοσο πολυ οσο με του κοκατιλ).Ναι θελω ζευγαρακι επειδη θα ηθελα στο μελλον να ζευγαρωσουν αλλα γενικως θελω να τα εχω σε ζευγαρια τα πουλακια μου.Και οχι δεν θα το ηθελα επειδη τα love bird μου εαν ηταν μονο του το love bird θα το δαγκωναν+ εγω θα ειχα και αλλο κλουβι για το καναρινι+μπορει και αλλο εαν χρειαζοταν για το love bird.Για αυτο θελω ζευγαρι κιολας για να αλλαζω η 1 η 2 κλουβια μονο

----------


## ria

βασια αφου εχεις ενα μονο παπαγαλακι πλεον αφου το αλλο καπου διαβασα δυστυχως δεν τα καταφερε γιατι δεν ανταλλασεις μονο το κοκατιλ με ενα παπαγαλακι και ενα πιο καλο κλουβακι για τα λοβ σου..αυτο βεβαια ειναι δικη μου σκεψη ..το λεω επειδη γραφεις τα θες ζευγαρακια και προτιμας παπαγαλοειδη!!!!! ειναι κριμα να δωσεις καποιο επειδη εχασες προσφατα το ταιρι του!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Κλουβι για τα love bird εχω αλλα με την αφιξη του νεου κοκατιλ αναγκαστηκα να τα μετακινησω αφου το κοκατιλ δεν χωραγε(η ουρα του σερνοταν λιγο κατω) ετσι αναγκαστηκα να τους αλλαξω θεση.Ο λογος που θελω να δωσω και το παπαγαλακι το μικρο ειναι επειδη οσα πουλια εχω χασει ειναι απο αυτη τη ρατσα και δεν θελω να εχω και αλλους θανατους.Ετσι σκεφτηκα οτι τωρα θα ηταν καλη ιδεα να αλλαξω ρατσα η να εχω 1 ζευγαρακι love bird παραπανω για να τα εχω(μπορει) στο ιδιο κλουβι με τα αλλα

----------


## ria

δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ευκολο θα ειναι να εχεις 4 λοβ στο ιδιο κλουβακι ομως ..σιγουρα θα χρειαστεις 2 κλουβακια να τα εχεις σαν ζευγαρακια!!!!!!!!!να μην εχεις και τσακωμους!!!!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

εχω 3 κλουβια για πτηνα οποτε εαν χρειαστει το οτιδηποτε εχω χωρο.Επισης μπορω να εχω το 1 ζευγαρι εκει που εχω τα love bird μου τωρα και τα αλλα εκει που εχω το κοκατιλ και το μπατζυ

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εχεις σκεφτει τι θορυβο θα κανουν 4 λαβ???
Το λεω επειδη εχεις προβλημα με τους γονεις σου...

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Λοιπον να το ξεκαθαρισω.Οι γονεις μου δεν εχουν προβλημα με τις φωνες αλλα με το μεγεθος του κοκατιλ

----------


## marlene

Βάσια, για λίγο πιο καθαρά... 

*δίνεις* ένα κοκατίλ και 1 μπάτζι (θηλυκά) και *θέλεις* 1 ζευγάρι καναρίνια ή 1 ζευγάρι lovebirds. 

Σωστά...?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Ακριβως  :Happy:

----------


## vikitaspaw

Κοιτα σκέψου ότι ένα κοκατίλ κοστίζει περίπου 40 ευρω. Τόσο κοστίζει ένα λαβ ή ένα καναρίνι (περίπου) Ισως είναι λίγο δύσκολο να βρεις να ανταλλάξεις το κοκατιλ με ζευγαρι. Κ ενταξει ο καθενας οτι θελει ζηταει απλα στο λεω επειδη οπως καταλαβα βιάζεσαι λίγο να το δώσεις γιατι εχεις θεμα με τους γονεις σου. Μπορεις - αν θελεις φυσικα - να το ανταλλαξεις με ένα πουλάκι κ μετα σιγά σιγά να ψαξεις να βρεις ταιρι του κ γιατι όχι να ζητησεις κ καποιος να σου χαρισει. Εμένα ας πουμε ήδη μου χουν χαρισει ενα κοκατιλ κ ενα καναρινι...
Μάλιστα εγω εχω ενα ζευγαρι καναρινια που τα χω βάλει για αναπαραγωγη. Αν μου βγάλουν μικρά κ μου αποδείξεις οτι τα χεις συμφωνησει με τους γονεις σου κ υποσχεσαι να το φροντιζεις δεσμευομαι να σου χαρισω στη συνεχεια ενα δικο μου
Επίσης δε σου κρυβω οτι το χω βαλει στο ματι το κοκατιλ σου..χεχε!! Αν μπορουσαμε καπως να τα βρουμε, σκεψου το..

----------


## vikitaspaw

Α...κ οταν λεω να τα βρουμε-να το ξεκαθαρισω- εννοω με καποια ανταλλαγη

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Ναι καταλαβα(παντως εγω το κοκατιλ το πηρα 50 ευρο και καναρινια εχω δει με 29 ευρο) για αυτο νομιζα οτι ηταν ισα σε κοστος.Τελικα δινω για 1 ζευγαρι love bird δινω :

1)το κοκατιλ μου(παρα πολυ ηρεμη(μαλλον ταισμενη στο χερι),1 ετους χωρις δαχτυλιδι)

(εχει ακομα την πληγη αλλα του βαζω καθημερινα κρεμα οποτε σε λιγο καιρο θα φυγει,Δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο παντως)

2)το παπαγαλακι μου(ειναι αρκετα αγρια,πυρωμενη,χωρις δαχτυλιδι και αυτη και ειναι περιπου 1,5 ετους)  (το μεσαιο ειναι)

και 3)ενα απο τα 2 κλουβια
α)http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg85/...jpg&res=medium
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg832...jpg&res=medium

β)http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg571...jpg&res=medium
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg837...jpg&res=medium
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg39/...jpg&res=medium

εδω και τα 2
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg853...jpg&res=medium
(κανενα δεν εχει πορτα για φωλια.Το μπλε εχει τρυπα που μπορω να την κλεισω με καποιο χαρτονι επισης δεν ειναι καινουργια)


+μια ξυλινη φωλια για παπαγαλακια(μπατζυ)+ενα μεγαλο μπολ για κοκατιλ+εαν θελετε 1-2 μεγαλες ποτιστρες  :Happy:  +την κρεμα για την πληγη του κοκατιλ(ειναι παλια οποτε δεν ειναι γεματη)


ενω για καναρινια :
τα 2 πουλακια + την κρεμα για την πληγη

----------


## -Vasia1997-

παιδια το δευτερο κλουβι ακυρο δεν μπορω να το δωσω (το καφε)

----------


## tarirs

> Ναι καταλαβα(παντως εγω το κοκατιλ το πηρα 50 ευρο και καναρινια εχω δει με 29 ευρο) για αυτο νομιζα οτι ηταν ισα σε κοστος.Τελικα δινω για 1 ζευγαρι love bird δινω :
> 
> 1)το κοκατιλ μου(παρα πολυ ηρεμη(μαλλον ταισμενη στο χερι),1 ετους χωρις δαχτυλιδι)
> 
> (εχει ακομα την πληγη αλλα του βαζω καθημερινα κρεμα οποτε σε λιγο καιρο θα φυγει,Δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο παντως)
> 
> 2)το παπαγαλακι μου(ειναι αρκετα αγρια,πυρωμενη,χωρις δαχτυλιδι και αυτη και ειναι περιπου 1,5 ετους)  (το μεσαιο ειναι)
> 
> και 3)ενα απο τα 2 κλουβια
> ...


Βασια χωρις να θελω να χαλασω την αγγελια....μπορει να ειναι ηρεμο το κοκατιλ,αλλα η τιμη μου φαινετε μικρη για να ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι..εγω η δικια μου που ειναι οντως στο χερι την ειχα παρει 2πλασια τιμη.....

----------


## -Vasia1997-

δεν ξερω μπορει και να μην ειναι αλλα τουλαχιστον ειναι υπερβολικα ημερο

----------


## -Vasia1997-

το θεμα μπορει να κλεισει

----------

